# What have you cut out of your diet?



## lonecoyote (Sep 7, 2004)

As I get older, the pounds seem to come on  and stay on more easily. I don't diet, as in follow a program but I have cut certain things out and gotten my weight  down. What have some of you cut out? I have cut out soda pop, because the sugar makes it so high in empty calories, and foods and beverages in general with high fructose corn syrup, not just candy and cakes and pop, but also most breakfast cereals, granola bars, and fruit punch drinks like hawaiin punch, etc. Also fast foods from McDonalds, Burger King, whatever, yes I know they also sell salads, but if I'm in there I'm more likely to buy something unhealthy that if I never darkened their door.  any other ideas, thoughts, on what we shouldn't be eating?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 7, 2004)

The only way I keep from gaining a bunch of weight - even when exercising a lot - is to try and cut out high-fat foods of any kind.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 7, 2004)

the best diet I have found is the chinese weight loss diet,all the rice you can eat with one chop stick!


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 7, 2004)

Ha sounds good 
I took out all the obviouse bad food besides pepsi cuz its good  but i drink pepsi edge  so now i can have twice as much


----------



## MikeMartial (Sep 7, 2004)

Fast food (Watch "Super Size Me", and you'll never eat at McDonald's again, I swear)--I don't gain weight, but I can only imagine where all that crap is going.  I used to have a fast-food weakness.  Used to eat it once a week, at least.  Uh uh, no way, not ever again.  Go see the movie, trust me. 

Simple sugars.  I've seen the end result of diabetes, and cutting simple sugars out is one of the best ways to reduce the chances.


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 7, 2004)

I cut out soda products along time ago and have never looked back. Everytime i think of drinking them i just imagine pouring molasses down my throat.

I was reading a book by Dr. Masaaki Hatsumi, the current Soke of Ninjutsu, and he says to cut out all sugars/salts and basic additives. While i can't do that 100%, u can definately try to cut down on that stuff.

And lastly, DRINK WATER! I think probably 90% of all American's don't drink enough water. Your urine should be clear most all of the time, if not, you haven't had enough water.

I found the best way for me to drink it is to just take alot of little sips here and there. Having to chug alot at once sux, so try the sippy way.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 8, 2004)

I cut out fast foods, caffinated beverages of all kinds, no carbonated beverages (even water), chocolate :waah:, kids cereals, most soft breads (eat whole grain in limited quantities), potatoes.

  Drink LOTS of water the sippy way, too.


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 8, 2004)

STARBURST!!!   and it pains me every day.

I am also trying to cut out Ice Cream .... although, not too successfully.


----------



## JPR (Sep 8, 2004)

Let's see, I have the exact same problem.  As I have aged I tend to gain weight that will not leave.  I have successfully lost 25 pounds over the last two years, but have hit a set point now that I am having trouble dropping through.  

Anyway, I watch sugar intake (or I try to but I love reeses cups...), try to limit drinking sodas and when I do I drink Coke C2, limit eating fast foods and when I do I try to avoid french fries because they are calorie bombs.  I am also trying to simply eat less at a setting.  There is some belief that if you only eat until you feel satisfied, not super full, that it is healthier and will promote a good wieght.

My wife, bless her for her patients with a meat and potatoe raised husband, really pushes us to eat large salads before we eat anything else, thus reducing the amount of room I have to eat large quanties of high calorie food.
I know that if I really like it, I shouldn't eat it.

JPR


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 8, 2004)

So far I cut out the soda and junk foods. Next step is the beer. Already drinking light beer and even that is rarely.


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 8, 2004)

well my diet was a vegan diet for three years but i came away from that about a year ago, i am still a healthy size, a little heavier.  looking to make a few dietry changes, i try to avoid soda and drink as much water as possible, i still limit my dairy intake after being vegan.  junk food is everywhere i swear they are putting it everywhere, i mean i went to a DIY store the other day to buy some paint for decorating and there's chocolate bars by the cash registers - its terrible.  

oh and AaronLucia, what hatsumi book was it, i wouldn't mind having a look into that.


----------



## loki09789 (Sep 8, 2004)

I really don't think I have cut out anything as much as moderated how much or  or how often I pick certain things.

I could almost all the meals for the family and have to tailor the menu to tastes so that might narrow down the choices or make for some 'staple meals' that are reliably satisfying.

I look at it as "what do I eat consistently and like to eat" and then try (stress TRY) to consider the health factor of how much and how often.  I know many diet programs encourage a 'binch day' or 'off diet day' so that people can feed the fix in reasonable doses.


----------



## bignick (Sep 8, 2004)

little debbie's


but she keeps tricking me when i'm at the grocery store


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 8, 2004)

I tried to cut out soda, and was doing a good job for a while.  Problem is I became such a caffene junkie when I was in college, breaking the habit is near impossibly i think now.  Tea/coffee are just nasty IMO as well, so it limits me.  hehe.  The best thing I've found to reduce my soda intake is to trade off with hyper-caffenated drinks like Bawls: Guarana which help since it's the same amount of caffene in less soda.    Course, they're more expensive (~$17 per case at CompUSA since they don't carry it at Krogers/Giant Eagle yet), so that's a good deterrent as well.


----------



## KajuMom (Sep 8, 2004)

Doughnuts and juice. Not too bad considering I have to sort of watch my weight. 

I cannot possibly ever give up chocolate, so I try to have a few M&Ms per week and not go too crazy by denying myself for long periods of time.

I gave up juice because I like it WAY too much. I drank juice all the time, no water. Juice has lots of calories. I try to stick to mostly water, but a popular beverage at our house is 1/2 juice-1/2 water.
I can eat many doughnuts at one sitting..I try to avoid them at all costs. If you're ever in San Jose, CA, try "Lou's Donut Shop and Living History Museum." The best!!


----------



## Spud (Sep 8, 2004)

Cafeteria food.  Been packing a sack lunch, saving $ and dropping lbs.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 8, 2004)

In Boot Camp (1975) the D.I.'s  weaned us off cokes.  After that I steered clear of them and drank Tab (remember that?).  Then when Diet Coke came out I drank that.  I quit diet sodas about three or four years ago.

Sodas can reeeeally help you pack on the pounds.  Diet soda isn't really healthy...so that's why I gave that up.  I was drinking about a six pack of those a day...sometimes double that.

Gave up beer in 1987.  I sometimes drink non-alchoholic beer.  Gave up wine in 1987.  I sometimes whine when I'm desperate for sex.  I gave up hard liquor in 1987...and I'm not even going to touch that one.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Marginal (Sep 8, 2004)

Are diet sodas really unhealthy? Most I've seen on the subject is that they're suspected to increase the risk of cancer, but those studies also mention that the cancer rates were rising steadily for years before the introduction of artifical sweeterners like Aspartame. (Not trying to argue the point, I'd just like some solid info one way or the other.)


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 8, 2004)

I thought the phosphorus in sodas weren't good for bones. TW


----------



## loki09789 (Sep 9, 2004)

The kicker in soda/pop is the sugar.  I don't know about the ill affects of Phosphorous but I do know, according to 'my health experts' (please read on line research and the health text books that the kids use in school) that soda is no more unhealthy for you than drinking juice when you consider sugar content.

Of course, juices (natural) have health properties that soda will not.

The other thing is the 'satisfaction' factor in soda.  The carbonation feels good, it is really easy to get and the sugar tastes good.  What does that mean for me?  I drink way too much of it if I don't watch myself.  The Caf factor with certain brands combines with the sugar and really revs up your sweet addiction too.

I don't cut soda or juice out now.  I just don't keep soda around the house.

Same with candy/sweets/baking goods (cookies, donuts...).  They aren't in the house on a regular basis.  I treat myself at functions or when we eat out or something.  Candy at halloween is a seasonal treat (and helps keep me warm during hunting season...or so I tell myself) as are Christmas/Thanksgiving "Bad foods" like pies, cakes, ....

In the end, I just try to work out intensely and consistently (getting harder to find that "injury free edge" as I get older) so I can treat myself with "everything in moderation" - except coffee...addicted and admitting it.

I don't know about the rest of you, but it seems like it is easier for me to work out to compensate for any bad eating habits than to watch my dietary habits.


----------



## JPR (Sep 9, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I thought the phosphorus in sodas weren't good for bones. TW


According to a chiropractor I used to go to it is.  To neutralize the phosphoric acid in the soda, your body uses calcium.  If you are not eating a diet rich in bioavailable calcium, your body goes to its store of calcium (the bones) to get the raw material for this process.

JPR


----------



## loki09789 (Sep 9, 2004)

JPR said:
			
		

> According to a chiropractor I used to go to it is. To neutralize the phosphoric acid in the soda, your body uses calcium. If you are not eating a diet rich in bioavailable calcium, your body goes to its store of calcium (the bones) to get the raw material for this process.
> 
> JPR


caffinated beverages in general will deplete calcium as well if I am not mistaken.  I read somewhere that, if you don't eat a diet that can compensate for it, anymore than 2/3 cups (8 oz serving) can cause bone thinning.

How many people take a daily or some kind of vitamin supplement?  I try to take it with a meal because it is suppose to help the body absorb the fat transmitted nutrients that might otherwise just pass through you as waste.


----------



## Marginal (Sep 9, 2004)

JPR said:
			
		

> According to a chiropractor I used to go to it is.  To neutralize the phosphoric acid in the soda, your body uses calcium.  If you are not eating a diet rich in bioavailable calcium, your body goes to its store of calcium (the bones) to get the raw material for this process.
> 
> JPR



Now another area I don't get comes up. The body relies on much stronger acids to digest foods, Citric Acid's not considered unhealthy (even though megadoses can cause heart irrythmia etc.)  What makes highly dilluted phosphoric acid so dangerous?


----------



## gumo9 (Sep 10, 2004)

There's some great advice here on what to avoid.

I make a habit of reading the labels on foods and avoid anything that has "hydrogenated" or "trans" fat as these are not good things to be putting in your body due to the potential for free radical damage (possibly leading to cancers).

Another good tip that helps with weight management is to eat less but more frequently. This works because the body can only process so much food in one go. 

Typically (over here in the UK anyway), people tend to have a light breakfast, grab a quick sandwich for lunch, and then eat a large evening meal when they get home from work. The problem with the large meal is that once the body has processed 30g of protein and 50g of carbs it waves a white flag and any extra is then stored as fat.

With several small meals a day your energy stores (glycogen levels) are constantly topped up and you are actually using what you ingest rather than storing unnecessary excess as fat. Give it a try !

best regards

Graham
Manchester, UK


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 10, 2004)

I stopped eating fried foods a long time ago.  Almost all desserts, too...sugary stuff like soda, junk, chocolate I skip on too.  Although, I still use sugar in my coffee, I cant quite get used to the splenda aftertaste 
Funny thing is, once you havent had that stuff in a while, I find that I dont even miss it.  When I do occasionally have a bite of fried food or the once in a blue moon snickers bar, a very tiny amount of stuff like that is PLENTY, otherwise my stomach flat out gets ANGRY!!!  
I agree with the several small meals idea, I'm eating every 3 or 4 hours and keeping them small (for the most part!) and that seems to work pretty well.  Add a good exercise routine in, and I feel I'm in the best shape of my life!


----------



## lonecoyote (Sep 13, 2004)

This thread is full of so much great stuff. I wonder if anyone else has this experience that bassplayer kind of alluded to: You give up something that was a borderline addiction for you, come back and have a taste a few months later, and it tastes like crap. Happened to me with that sugar laden devil soda pop. Can't even tolerate a sip now. Aftertaste feels like I just drank a chug of pancake syrup(or molasses as has been mentioned earlier). Thick, nasty and won't go away. And I really loved Coke too. Anyone else?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 13, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> This thread is full of so much great stuff. I wonder if anyone else has this experience that bassplayer kind of alluded to: You give up something that was a borderline addiction for you, come back and have a taste a few months later, and it tastes like crap. Happened to me with that sugar laden devil soda pop. Can't even tolerate a sip now. Aftertaste feels like I just drank a chug of pancake syrup(or molasses as has been mentioned earlier). Thick, nasty and won't go away. And I really loved Coke too. Anyone else?




Whole milk.
Cokes.

The milk leaves a gross film of fat across my teeth.  The Coke is too sweet, as you mentioned.  Its like drinking candy.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## auxprix (Sep 13, 2004)

MikeMartial said:
			
		

> Fast food (Watch "Super Size Me", and you'll never eat at McDonald's again, I swear)--I don't gain weight, but I can only imagine where all that crap is going. I used to have a fast-food weakness. Used to eat it once a week, at least. Uh uh, no way, not ever again. Go see the movie, trust me.
> 
> Simple sugars. I've seen the end result of diabetes, and cutting simple sugars out is one of the best ways to reduce the chances.


I cut out fast food long ago. It really is habit forming, as I tried it two years after quitting, and couldn't stand it. The smell still gets my mouth watering though.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 14, 2004)

I have cut out fast food except for Subway salads.  I cut out white bread, sugar sodas, most fruit juice.  I cut down on pasta and potatoes.  I saute instead of fry. I drink nonfat milk.  Chocolate, cookies and ice cream are my enemies but I do love them nonetheless, so can't give them up. The key I found is moderation in everything.   TW


----------



## bignick (Sep 14, 2004)

i can no longer eat ketchup...even though when i was small i would eat it by the spoonful...

on a serious note...i kicked little debbie out of my life for good...walked by her in the grocery store and didn't even look twice...the sizzle had gone out of the relationship


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 14, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> i can no longer eat ketchup...even though when i was small i would eat it by the spoonful...
> 
> on a serious note...i kicked little debbie out of my life for good...walked by her in the grocery store and didn't even look twice...the sizzle had gone out of the relationship



What now, can you resist for good or will it be a new one with Sara Lee ...???  TW


----------



## bignick (Sep 14, 2004)

we've had our offs and ons over the years...but this is it...i'm over her...and sara is just too stuck up for me...


----------



## JPR (Sep 14, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> we've had our offs and ons over the years...but this is it...i'm over her...and sara is just too stuck up for me...


Sure, sure.  We all know what has happened, Marie Callender moved in and kick those other junk hussies out on the pavement.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 14, 2004)

Regular Pop.  Sugar and Cream from my Coffee.  French Fries from my "Fast Food" lunches.  75% of my red meat intake.


----------



## Enson (Sep 14, 2004)

80-90% of my grain intake. i.e. rice, breads, tortillas, etc.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Sep 14, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> The other thing is the 'satisfaction' factor in soda.  The carbonation feels good, it is really easy to get and the sugar tastes good.



The thing that I found helped me wean off of sodas was drinking carbonated water.  Some brands (such as Perrier and "La Croix", which is fun to mispronounce too) have only water and natural fruit flavors without sweeteners.

I've given thought to getting a CO2 machine at home so I can seltzer-fy my tap water.


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Sep 15, 2004)

I cut out all sugar and highly refined food, i.e. enriched white flour, etc. Snacks are fruits. Then for balanced meals I make sure I am eating 2/3 plant life. 

There is plenty of variety of good food out there. I don't miss my Mountain Dew or blueberry cake donuts!


----------



## Sin (Sep 21, 2004)

I have limited my self to one soft drink a day and that's only if i am at school or hanging out at a friend's house and thats only if i feel like i deserve one...if I have been giving a 110% every day and eating better and exercising harder...i consider a soft drink a reward to myself.

Also i have removed chocolate completly out of my diet.....most sugars, but only a little in my echinacea (SP) tea.

So all in all i have a better lifestyle...its gonna be hard but I need this to get myself in even better shape. :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 21, 2004)

PeachMonkey said:
			
		

> The thing that I found helped me wean off of sodas was drinking carbonated water.  Some brands (such as Perrier and "La Croix", which is fun to mispronounce too) have only water and natural fruit flavors without sweeteners.
> 
> I've given thought to getting a CO2 machine at home so I can seltzer-fy my tap water.



I have this thing for force carbonating my Homebrew beer... Ive used it on other drinks... (Carbonated Milk anyone?) but it never quite worked to my satisfaction...  :idunno:


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 5, 2004)

sifu nick said:
			
		

> So far I cut out the soda and junk foods. Next step is the beer. Already drinking light beer and even that is rarely.


Actually, you'll be happy to know that beer cuts your cholesterol and is ( you can tell your wives ) officially a good health choice!!  

It's not the fat that's really the problem either , it's what you eat it with.  The biggest evil is refined carbs ( like bread and pasta and whiterice and anything with flour)!!  Especially when you combine it with fat, it's the perfect excuse for a middle age spread ( even when your only 20 ) . Dry carb and sugar , not okay!!  Protein and fat, okay( even ice cream and cheese........just not together unless your either pregnant or a lil weird ) !  Protein and sugar ( as far as weight loss/ maintenance ) okay!  Look at Japan and China, where they have the biggest  population of centurians ( and obviously best health) , in most places, they don't even _know_ what bread is!!  Most of their dietary intake is veg, particularly leafy and cooked ( even lettuce would you believe)  ( albeit oily as it usually is), plently of fruit and mass amounts of both water ( at different temperatures) and green tea.  
They do eat alot of rice, but without the sugar and stabilised fat, together with hot clear fluids, it's makes the difference in their diet.  Good health ( including activity)  is a lifestyle!  You do it or you don't.


Refined sugar is rare and unnessessary and neither is salt, in favour of herbs and natural flavour from what ever's in the pot.  To be frank at first it's a little tasteless but having just arrived back from nearly a yr in China, the difference in ideals of "healthy eating" are blatantly obvious.  If you're serious about some good health, it's something to consider at minimum.


Possibley a little in your face, but true nonetheless.


Cheers  Maers

BL


----------

